
News is bad for you – and giving up reading it will make you happier - peter_d_sherman
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/apr/12/news-is-bad-rolf-dobelli
======
apolymath
all lies. hacker news is one of the greatest reasons why i have learned so
much about the world and all of its possibilities. news, good or bad, is worth
learning about. swallow your pride and learn of all the truths in this world,
be humble and overcome all obstacles with applied science and always be true
to thine self.

